# NGD - Pellerin Parlor



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, everybody. Fall in love with this one. It's a Pellerin parlor model made by luthier Michel Pellerin. 

"Salvaged" sitka spruce top, curly maple neck, back and side, ebony fretboard and bridge, bone nut and saddle.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

always been thrilled to see 3 piece backs looks like a keeper thou I have never heard of this builder will look him up


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Pretty.

Is it just me or does the neck seem _just_ a little wider than the average guitar around the nut? (Note, from my perspective, that's a *good* thing.)


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

What a beauty! If I am not mistaken, the salavaged spruce is from logs that have been underwater for many years out in BC somewhere and Michel Pellerin makes tops out of these. Interesting!

Michel is a prolific and incredibly talented luthier. He makes all kinds of models in all kinds of woods. I met Michel at the Ottawa guitar show and tried his guitars. Beautiful instruments made by a very affable man.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

14 frets too. My preference.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Pretty.
> 
> Is it just me or does the neck seem _just_ a little wider than the average guitar around the nut? (Note, from my perspective, that's a *good* thing.)


It's a tiny bit more than my other acoustics... 1 13/16 " instead of 1 3/4" . the perspective of my cell phone pictures could also be the problem. Here's some better pictures took from the seller website.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That’s a fine piece.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Daniel Grenier said:


> What a beauty! If I am not mistaken, the salavaged spruce is from logs that have been underwater for many years out in BC somewhere and Michel Pellerin makes tops out of these. Interesting!
> 
> Michel is a prolific and incredibly talented luthier. He makes all kinds of models in all kinds of woods. I met Michel at the Ottawa guitar show and tried his guitars. Beautiful instruments made by a very affable man.


You're right, the supplier is RoyToneWood, BC. These gigantic trees were left there in the 30's because it was too complicated for companies to go after those trees that had fallen into ravines. And yes he is a very talented luthier.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> 14 frets too. My preference.


Same here... I was hesitating between this guitar and a Boucher 000 12 frets. Both are fantastic instruments but I was more comfortable with 14 frets and this is one of the reasons I've decided to pick this one over the Boucher.


----------

